# What is the best way to give a puppy a bath?



## Laurara45 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello,

I just gave my 11 week old puppy her first bath. I'm not sure if I did it ok, but here is what I did:

1. I brushed her coat, untagled hair
2. In an open, bathroom tub I turned the faucet on warm
3. Filled up the tub a tiny bit.
4. Place lily in the tub so she could feel the water on her feet. (she freaked out)
5. I released the water from the tub
6. I got in the tub
7. I held her on my lap while using a bowl to pour warm water on her body and with a wet small cloth I wiped her head and face.

She was hugging me so tight, it was hard to move her around to get all of her sides. She eventually calmed down after I was washing off the puppy shampoo. 

hehe. she looked like a wet rat, so cute. 

Then I wrapped her in a towel, let her shake it off, and I sat her in my lap while I dried her hair with a regular blow dryer on low speed. (she freaked out at first but calmed down)

Will she get used to it? As a puppy, how often should i bathe her?


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I washed Scoobie & Chyna in the kitchen sink. I filled it up with warm water and a little bit of the shampoo. Once I placed them in the water, I held them by thier belly's as they stood up so they couldn't/wouldn't jump out of the sink. With the other hand I washed thier bodies with the soapy water. If they were a bit dirtier than usual then I would have a small bowl of shampoo near the sink so I could just dip my free hand in without having to let go of them. I use a sprayer to rinse them off and then I would just repeat with the conditioner.

They will get use to it. You just have to get use to putting them back in the water no matter how much they want to get out. Thats the only way they will train.

Good luck.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I use the kitchen sink also. I think it's eaiser there because you don't have to bend down as far. Of course if you are in there with them you don't have to worry about bending over, but I don't always want to have to take a bath with mine.
I give mine a bath once a week. I love the way they smell after a bath. It takes a few times for them to get the hang of it and stop trying to get out, but if you keep it up they do. 

My 15 month old actually likes his baths. He didn't always though. It took a month or two before he gave in and decided it was nice getting a soapy massage.


----------



## Laurara45 (Jul 14, 2007)

> I use the kitchen sink also. I think it's eaiser there because you don't have to bend down as far. Of course if you are in there with them you don't have to worry about bending over, but I don't always want to have to take a bath with mine.
> I give mine a bath once a week. I love the way they smell after a bath. It takes a few times for them to get the hang of it and stop trying to get out, but if you keep it up they do.
> 
> My 15 month old actually likes his baths. He didn't always though. It took a month or two before he gave in and decided it was nice getting a soapy massage.[/B]



How cute! Your Lily looks like my little Lily!







Thanks for the tip. I would do the sick, but I live with my parents so there is always people around the kitchen, and plates and stuff....and I don't feel like cleaning up after everyone just to give lily a bath. lol


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I also use kitchen sink. the first time I gave sparkey a bath he was shaking so bad that I couldn't finish. he was scared to death. but after a couple of times he got used to it. I use a water bottle to poor water on his head an face and use a soft tooth brush and comb to clean his face. the first thing is I put some water on his face and then do the rest of him. by the time I come back to his face all the crusty stuff are soft and will go away real easy. 

I think you did a good job though


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

It sounds like you did a great job!









I give my malt his bath in the tub and get in there with him. Its so much easier for me to do it this way. I put a towel down on the bottom of the tub and make sure it is wet before putting him in there. This prevents him from slipping. I have a shower adapter from petco. You connect it to the shower head and its a hose with a sprayer. It works out good for us, because the hose is long, so I can just sit next to him and bathe him. The one I have the water comes out very gently.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

We are also fans of the sink. The lil sprayer is amazing for rinsing. Maggie actually does not seem to mind her baths as much anymore. I always give her a treat after the bath.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Sounds like you did a great job! I did learn the hard way that if you shower with your pup, you should wear a shirt. Josie scratched the heck out of me (not intentionally and was worsened by the fact that my skin overreacts to everything) all over my chest when I tried to rinse her off in the shower with me. I actually had to wear a different shirt than I had planned on because I looked like I had been mauled! It's all good though, within a few hours, the scratches were gone.

Josie says: Well, woman, what exactly did you expect? I do have toenails!!! Don't make it sound like I was all vicious!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Josie says: Well, woman, what exactly did you expect? I do have toenails!!! Don't make it sound like I was all vicious![/B]
































That is something that would probably happen to me since my skin is SO sensitive!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Everyone gave you good advice and it sounded like you did good, but just wondering...where is the cute picture of your we rat? We like bath pics


----------

